# Wind-up toy dogs



## Sylie

*The picture of Tito gave me the idea for this thread. Let's all post a picture of our fluffs that look too cute to be real. I'll start. This is a picture of my dear angel-in-heaven, Lily. The picture was taken in 1996, and it is one of my all time favorites. Lily was a bichon frise'.
*


----------



## Katkoota

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwh :wub: Lily was a cute cute cute pup. I bet that she brought lots of joy in your life :wub:

An old picture. Snowy, being a stuffed toy


----------



## Sylie

*Oh, I love Snowy!* It took me a sec to find him.:wub:

And, yes Lily brought more joy into my life ..and many others..than I ever could have imagined.:crying:But now there is MiMi :Sunny Smile:


----------



## The A Team

I like this picture of Ava....she's like a little toy...

View attachment 96477


----------



## RudyRoo

Great idea! I never get tired of looking at wind-up toy dogs! This is still one of my all time favorite pictures of my Rudy. Even though he was going through a weird awkward phase, and his tear stains were bad due to teething, he just looks so puppy precious!









Can I do two? :thumbsup:


----------



## almitra

Oh Leigh he's just an adorable tiny little guy!


----------



## Sylie

Dear, sweet Ava always looks like a toy...I would think she does have a little key on her belly, except that others have been to a puppy party and confirm that she is real. Still...your could all be in on the scam.

And that crazy little Rudy...oh how I want to kiss him! He is so darn cute.


----------



## socalyte

Gosh you guys, all your fluffs are SO adorable! Lily was beautiful-- I'm so sorry she is no longer with you. RudyRoo, you are one handsome little guy! I've always loved that picture of Snowy, too. What a clever cutie! And Little Miss Ava-- you are just too precious for words. What a doll!

I think Cozette looks like a toy here-- what do you think? 

As energetic as she is, it's amazing she posed so nicely for the photographer that day!


----------



## Cosy

I think Cosy looks like a wind up toy here.


----------



## socalyte

Brit, Cosy ALWAYS looks like a wind-up toy! She is such a beauty!


----------



## edelweiss

An earlier photo of the wind up dancing bear--Kitzel!


----------



## romeo&juliet

oh i loved all of the pictures they are beautiful :wub::wub: :thumbsup: i dont think i have any where they looked like toys here is a picture when they first got home they layed down on the couch and i thought it was adorable. I had to make sure the boys didnt sit on them they looked like stuffed animals :wub:


----------



## Madison's Mom

romeo&juliet said:


> oh i loved all of the pictures they are beautiful :wub::wub: :thumbsup: i dont think i have any where they looked like toys here is a picture when they first got home they layed down on the couch and i thought it was adorable. I had to make sure the boys didnt sit on them they looked like stuffed animals :wub:


Precious! (I have those same pillows!)


----------



## The A Team

I think Ava kinda looks like a stuffed animal in these pictures too....

View attachment 96500


View attachment 96501


----------



## romeo&juliet

Madison's Mom said:


> Precious! (I have those same pillows!)


 
what a small world :w00t:


----------



## romeo&juliet

The A Team said:


> I think Ava kinda looks like a stuffed animal in these pictures too....
> 
> View attachment 96500
> 
> 
> View attachment 96501


 

Ava is just so beautiful :wub::wub:


----------



## Sylie

Mattel's new "coton dog" made from life-like pure long staple Egyptian cotton, with tilting head. Eyes sold separately.


----------



## edelweiss

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## RudyRoo

Sylie said:


> Mattel's new "coton dog" made from life-like pure long staple Egyptian cotton, with tilting head. Eyes sold separately.


I love this! So perfect. 



Sylie said:


> Dear, sweet Ava always looks like a toy...I would think she does have a little key on her belly, except that others have been to a puppy party and confirm that she is real. Still...your could all be in on the scam.


Yea Miss Ava. You are too toylike to be a real living pup. We are all in on the scam now. I will just have to attend one of these famous puppy parties to confirm you are real! :wub:


----------



## almitra

Sylie said:


> Mattel's new "coton dog" made from life-like pure long staple Egyptian cotton, with tilting head. Eyes sold separately.


Sylvia, you are too funny! My Squeege looks exactly like that when his hair is down. Seriously, Squeegee looks like a miniature Old English Sheepdog. :blush:


----------



## RudyRoo

socalyte said:


> I think Cozette looks like a toy here-- what do you think?


Cozette is such a beautiful model! She looks so perfect in this pic. Sweet girl. 



Cosy said:


> I think Cosy looks like a wind up toy here.


Agreed! What a little doll!


----------



## The A Team

RudyRoo said:


> I love this! So perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea Miss Ava. You are too toylike to be a real living pup. We are all in on the scam now. *I will just have to attend one of these famous puppy parties to confirm you are real! :wub:*





You got a deal.....I'm gonna hold you to that :thumbsup: :aktion033::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Johita

I think Aolani looks like a teddy bear here


----------



## Bibu

I still think Bibu looks like a little stuffed animal that we decided to pose with here! :wub:


----------



## Sylie

I love this thread...keep it up.:aktion033:
Not only are Cozette and Cosy beyond adorable, but the photographs are just fabulous. :tender:

I love Kitzel's siggy pic. Every time I see MiMi in that pose, I call her Kitzy. Kitzel the dancing bear is perfect. :happy:

Then the darlings Romeo & Juliet like two entwined stuffies. :smootch:

Aolani the stuffed bear is absolutely precious. If they could actually make a toy that adorable, somebody would get very rich. :goof:

Now, Sandra, Squeege (love his name) looks very much like my Raybone...we call him our tea-cup komondor.:biggrin:

Ava and Cosy are such gems. We say that they look like toys, but there has never, ever been a toy made that is nearly as sweet and adorable.:wub:


----------



## Alexa

Awwww, that thread really has developed into such a lovely one!

All your fluffs look so darling and tiny! 

Thanks so much for starting it, Sylie! Brings :Sunny Smile: into my day! :thumbsup:

Alexandra :wub:

The photo shows Ullana in the age of 8 weeks!


----------



## RudyRoo

I posted this in the Cousins/Best friends forever thread I started yesterday, but I think my new nephew Oliver deserves to be in this thread too! He doesn't look like a wind-up toy (he is so mellow and cool), but he definitely looks too adorable in this pic to be real!


----------



## educ8m

What a fun thread! Here's my Cisco back in 1997 at 8 weeks old. I think he looked like a toy then!


----------



## RudyRoo

Bibu said:


>





Alexa said:


> The photo shows Ullana in the age of 8 weeks!


I love Ullana and Bibu's little tongues!


----------



## romeo&juliet

OMG MORE MORE :chili::chili::chili: HOW ADORABLE :wub::wub:


----------



## almitra

Wow, these really ARE great! Please post more, ya'll.


----------



## The A Team

Guess who again....

View attachment 96516


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

Here's one of Bonnie as a wind-up toy! She was immortalized in one of the old SM calendars.


----------



## Sylie

The A Team said:


> Guess who again....
> 
> View attachment 96516


Pat, you kill me! I scrolled down and saw that face, and I gasped and said OMG out loud. Then I :smrofl::smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## revakb2

Cassie at four









Bogie at five months old









I think they both look like toys in these photos


----------



## Sylie

Two more of Lily. Her eye rims didn't turn black until she was a year old. Then they got really black. I guess I'm feeling nostalgic. I always called her my little wind-up toy when she was a puppy.


----------



## Sylie

Bonnie seriously looks like she is striking a pose. I love Bonnie.:wub:

Cassie looks like a beautiful lady:tender:...but that Bogie sure looks like a toy.:goof:

Keep them coming.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

Sylie said:


> Bonnie seriously looks like she is striking a pose. I love Bonnie.:wub:
> 
> Cassie looks like a beautiful lady:tender:...but that Bogie sure looks like a toy.:goof:
> 
> Keep them coming.


Thanks, Sylvia. I know! Striking a pose - lol. I think I was tempting her with treats, that's why she was so good.

In that second picture, Lily looks like she stuck her paw in a light socket, so adorable!


----------



## Bailey&Me

Here's my Bailey boy :wub:


----------



## Sylie

Oh, sweet precious Bailey. I don't know why, but every time I see his picture on your siggy it just fills my heart with love. It is good to see another pic of his sweetness...Bailey the benevolent toy dog.:smootch:


----------



## Sylie

Okay, one more of the sweetest little creature who stole my heart. You may have seen her up for adoption by Edie. I wanted her so much. I loved her just from looking into her eyes. Sadly, I have to cope with my dear aging Ru and her special needs, and can't adopt little Moon. But here is her picture to fill your hearts with joy. 

Wind-up toy, real life heart: wee Moon:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

Nida, that picture of Bailey is just precious!!


----------



## SLP21

Everyone's fluffs are just so adorable :wub:!! I love this thread!!!

Here's one of Milo at 13 weeks 










Wind up toy in action :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Katkoota

awwwwh I am LOOOOOVING all these posted pictures :wub:


----------



## Sylie

SLP21 said:


> Everyone's fluffs are just so adorable :wub:!! I love this thread!!!
> 
> Here's one of Milo at 13 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wind up toy in action :HistericalSmiley:


Oh, he is too too too adorable


----------



## Cosy

The A Team said:


> Guess who again....
> 
> View attachment 96516


ROTFL! That pic always cracks me up!


----------



## Sylie

Cosy said:


> ROTFL! That pic always cracks me up!


Come on Brit, you only posted one picture of the Cosy. You must have a hundred more to warm our hearts and make us smile. When you have one of the ten most adorable creatures on the face of the earth it is your DUTY to share.


----------



## aprilb

Hey, wait for me-I'm still looking! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## The A Team

For those who came to my puppy party, this is my friend Jill's Milo when he was a puppy, he was smaller than Abbey. Milo could be Nida's Bailey's twin

View attachment 96537




.....and guess who again! (before she got her hair cut off)
View attachment 96538

gettin' tired of seeing her yet? :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## edelweiss

No, not yet Pat!
And while she is adorable here, I do prefer her newer cut---shows off her school girl figure more! and her darling little face w/those huge eyes. Gotta love em in all disguises!


----------



## Hunter's Mom

Hunter's picture. The bandana was from his annual fundraising walk "Strut your Mutt" - this was taken in 2008.









This September will mark our 4th year participating in this event:wub:


----------



## Sylie

Hunter by Hasbro totally pose-able life-like stuffed little white dog. Batteries not included.

Pssst April, what is taking so long?
Lynda, you don't even need a special picture, the basket full of stuffies will do.
Liza, Dolce wants his picture in this thread.


----------



## aprilb

Okay, I only have 1000 pics to go through!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## aprilb

edelweiss said:


> An earlier photo of the wind up dancing bear--Kitzel!



Sandi, that pic is :Sooo cute::Sooo cute::Sooo cute:


----------



## aprilb

Johita said:


> I think Aolani looks like a teddy bear here



Awe-I just want squeeze him gently and kiss his little tummy! I love that pic!


----------



## aprilb

:cheer: I just love all these pics!!!!:wub: I keep looking at them over and over! I want to hug and kiss each and every one of them! I'm giggling, ooohing, and awing. I can't stand it. I want another one!!!


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy

Love this thread! Here are some pics of my girls. Sorry I have no idea how to include captions.


----------



## RudyRoo

aprilb said:


> I can't stand it. I want another one!!!


 I agree! These pictures are making me want another little puppy!

Here is another one of my favorites of Rudy (part of my siggy).


----------



## almitra

RudyRoo said:


> I agree! These pictures are making me want another little puppy!


I know. Totally! :w00t:


----------



## Sylie

aprilb said:


> Okay, I only have 1000 pics to go through!:HistericalSmiley:
> View attachment 96543


April...just post them all.:HistericalSmiley:We never get tired of seeing those two pretty faces.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Here's one of Bonnie as a wind-up toy! She was immortalized in one of the old SM calendars.


Oh my goodness that must have been before I was very active on SM. I would have remembered that pose of Miss Bonnie Marie!!


----------



## Cosy

Very first pic Bonnie sent me of Cosy. This little toy pic won my heart immediately. :wub: Can you see a pattern already starting regarding laying down on the job (especially where the camera is concerned)?:blink:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

I think both Jett and Callie look like toys in this pic. This was right after I got Callie.











And this one of Jett looks like a wind up toy...at least to me anyway. lol











And maybe Callie here...










or here..










lol Or maybe it's just an excuse to show some pics of my darlin's. :innocent:


----------



## almitra

You do NOT need an excuse to show your babies off, Crystal---we L-O-V-E looking at them!!!!!!


----------



## almitra

In fact, I think you have too many & need to send them to me. Now.


----------



## Johita

Loving this thread - so fun and everyone's babies are sooo cute!


----------



## Alexa

RudyRoo said:


> I love Ullana and Bibu's little tongues!


Thanks so much, Leigh! 

Oh yes, those tongue's are very tiny! 

OMG, the grey baby of your friend is so adorable! 

Thanks for sharing all these gorgeous photos! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## RudyRoo

Alexa said:


> Thanks so much, Leigh!
> 
> Oh yes, those tongue's are very tiny!
> 
> OMG, the grey baby of your friend is so adorable!
> 
> Thanks for sharing all these gorgeous photos!
> 
> Alexandra :wub:


Thanks! That is my new nephew! 

Don't let this thread die SM'ers! I NEED more toy puppy pictures to get me through my Monday!!


----------



## The A Team

oh my goodness, now I can't remember if I had posted this picture already!!!! :blush:

View attachment 96600


....and if I did.....just disregard it....:blush:


----------



## RudyRoo

The A Team said:


> oh my goodness, now I can't remember if I had posted this picture already!!!! :blush:
> 
> View attachment 96600
> 
> 
> ....and if I did.....just disregard it....:blush:


Those ladies are breathtakingly beautiful! Keep em coming! I love looking at the A Team!


----------



## RudyRoo

Here are some more of my little furry model. He loves the camera! 










"Rudy....smile?!"


----------



## ValYM

Aww all of your babies looks so cutee. For those of you who havent seen the picture of Tito looking like a literal Toy dog i will post it up tomorrow on this thread.


----------



## Sylie

ValYM said:


> Aww all of your babies looks so cutee. For those of you who havent seen the picture of Tito looking like a literal Toy dog i will post it up tomorrow on this thread.


Goody.:chili::chili::chili: You know it was your picture of Tito that inspired this thread.


----------



## Sylie

There are so many adorable pictures that I can only say thanks to everyone for sharing.

I haven't posted a picture of MiMi because I really don't have one where she looks like a toy. But she is whining that she wants her picture for everyone to see. She said, "Don't you wuv Meme, Mawmeme?"

Mawmeme wuv MiMi!


----------



## ValYM

Tito:wub:


----------



## almitra

ValYM said:


> Aww all of your babies looks so cutee. For those of you who havent seen the picture of Tito looking like a literal Toy dog i will post it up tomorrow on this thread.


Oh, I think your baby boy is precious, Valerie...I just adore this thread!


----------



## RudyRoo

Sylie said:


> I haven't posted a picture of MiMi because I really don't have one where she looks like a toy. But she is whining that she wants her picture for everyone to see. She said, "Don't you wuv Meme, Mawmeme?"


 
WHAT?! She looks SO MUCh like a little precious toy in that picture. She is so gorgeous! Gimme more! :chili:


----------



## Sylie

I love this thread. You love this thread. WEEeee love this thread. Hello Lynda, we are all waiting for pics of the eternal four puppies. 

Thanks, Leigh, for your input. Rudy may very well be the toyiest toy dog ever. I think I can speak for the members in saying we all looooooooooooooove Rudy.


----------



## Snowbody

Love these. :wub::wub: The one picture of have of Tyler where I think he really looks like a toy is my avatar -- but I can't find the picture anywhere in my files. :angry: I think it might have been from his breeder. I love it.


----------



## Sylie

Snowbody said:


> Love these. :wub::wub: The one picture of have of Tyler where I think he really looks like a toy is my avatar -- but I can't find the picture anywhere in my files. :angry: I think it might have been from his breeder. I love it.


Oh yes, your avatar with sweet baby Tyler surely looks like a perfect little fluff toy!


----------



## muchan

All pups looks cute on the photos :wub:
My favorite photo of Autumn is this rabbit-look-alike maltese~~~


----------



## The A Team

Anybody know who this little one is? Need a hint? (it's NOT Ava)

View attachment 96648


----------



## Sylie

My friend's brown Boston. She titled the pic: "Where's Betty?"


----------



## Sylie

The A Team said:


> Anybody know who this little one is? Need a hint? (it's NOT Ava)
> 
> View attachment 96648


I tried to figure the triangle made by eyes x nose. I'm guessing that it is your darling boy.


----------



## RudyRoo

Sylie said:


> View attachment 96657
> My friend's brown Boston. She titled the pic: "Where's Betty?"


haha! I love that!


----------



## RudyRoo

The A Team said:


> Anybody know who this little one is? Need a hint? (it's NOT Ava)
> 
> View attachment 96648



I don't know how I missed that adorable picture earlier! I not sure which fluff that is? hmmm...how do you distinguish between adorable, precious, and cute? :HistericalSmiley:They are all so darn darling! So, I give up! Tell us! Tell us!


----------



## The A Team

The A Team said:


> Anybody know who this little one is? Need a hint? (it's NOT Ava)
> 
> View attachment 96648



This is Archie when he was 12 weeks old :wub:.....so I haven't shown this pic in a while....he's 7 years old now.


----------



## princessre

Wow, haven't been here for so long. What a cute thread! Here's Bijou's baby pics...


----------



## The A Team

princessre said:


> Wow, haven't been here for so long. What a cute thread! Here's Bijou's baby pics...


OMG! Sophia.....you win!!!!! :aktion033::chili:


----------



## Sylie

OMG! How did you not simply explode?He is entirely too cute! Your babies are exceptionally gorgeous.


----------



## Katkoota

AWWWWH CUTENESS OVERLOAD :wub: loooove all these updated photos sooo much (and Pat, i remember that photo of Arch that you shared before :wub: and Sophia, I am melting here).

While signing into SM (just now), I came across this photo from an album in SM ... *link to toy fluff*  AWWWWWWH turns out that it was Yeager (Sarah's boy - yeagerbum). Goodness!!! I can also confuse him with a stuffy :wub:


----------



## Sylie

OMG, Kat that is another one that just knocks you out with cuteness overload. 

:smcry::smcry::smcry::smcry:I want a puppy! I WANT WANT WANT a puppy...just once more in my life. Waaaaaaaaaaaa.


----------



## Sylie

I just had a really good time going through this old thread. I'm bumping it up for those of you who might enjoy seeing it again, or those who haven't seen it before.


----------



## Summergirl73

All of the pics are just heart warming! Here's my favorite pose of Lady Bella. We had just gotten her and she was so timid and sweet. She's still sweet, but certainly not timid lol!


----------



## The A Team

awww, I just went through the whole thread again......it was so much fun!!!! Man, do we all have cute dogs or what!! :wub::wub:


----------



## RudyRoo

So glad this thread was bumped! It's one of my favorites.


----------



## bailey02

Just a few pics i found of Bailey


----------



## poptart

I just love yalls baby pics...one of these days I'm going to get me a puppy....you miss the cute puppy stage when you have all rescues....But mine are still so cute & I wouldn't trade them for anything.

Hugs, Blanche &


----------



## Sylie

The A Team said:


> awww, I just went through the whole thread again......it was so much fun!!!! Man, do we all have cute dogs or what!! :wub::wub:


Yes, Pat, we all have some pretty cute dogs. Yours, mine, and everyone's. Today was a sort of gloomy day. I didn't feel like going out, but I found this thread and had a really nice time. All our beautiful or cute or silly or sweet or lovable or all the above fluffs just fill my day with :Sunny Smile:


----------



## KAG

Yes, such a wonderful thread. We all have beautiful babies. 

Here's Darla and Fallon, the first night we brought them home with us. So, so adorable.

Also, some of you might not know this. My Crisse used to smile on command and pose. It was hysterical. She now only smiles when she greets me in the morning. Aww.
xoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxoox


----------



## Baci'sMommy

Oh my gosh this thread... I'm in the middle of writing a paper (YUCK :angry and decided to take a break and see if there were any cute fluff pictures to look at. This thread distracted me for a good 20 minutes... HOLY CRAP IT'S ALL SO CUTE!!!! I just can't get over how cute everyone's babies are. :wub::wub::wub:

I don't think Baci particularly looks like a toy in any pic, but this is the closest he comes...


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels

*Awwwwwwwwwww...I love this thread!!!!! All the fluffs are sooooooooooooooooo precious!!*


----------



## Sylie

Oh boy, we've added even more wonderful toy dogs to the thread. They are all so cute. Kerry, all this time I never knew about Crisse smiling...it is so fitting that YOUR dog should smile.


----------



## BeautyBoy

Wind-up toy dog.........Where?????? I can't see it 



This thread is adorable!!!!! So many cutie fluffs


----------



## The A Team

Here's my little wind up toy doggie :wub: I wuv her....

View attachment 98477


----------



## Summergirl73

This is too much fun. Had to post another one! It looks like my nephew in the background is about to swat Bella with the pillow ~ he wasn't. He was just trying to get her to attack the pillow LOL. All Bella could focus on was a sneak attack on Tyler!


----------



## Furbabies mom

*My Sweet Angels*

These are 2 of my puppies that are at the bridge... Avalon is the puppy, but I couldn't forget my sweet Eerie. I still miss them. These photos are from 1995.


----------



## MylittleMolly

*Molly looking too cute to be real!!!!!!*

This is the latest pic of Molly after her new puppy cut and had her topknot cut off, she now looks like a "furreal Pet" lol


----------



## LuvMyBoys

I think my little Alvin looked like a stuffed toy in this picture.


----------



## bellaratamaltese

Oh how did I miss this thread? So much fun looking through it!

Here is my wind up toy dog contribution 










Truffles as a baby. She was always one puppy who looked like a little stuffed toy!


----------



## allheart

*This is my far, since I have been on SM, the BEST thread ever!!!!!!!!!!!!! Slyvia, you are a right, and way to go with this thread. I love it. All the babies are so darn precious, oooops I mean wind up toys *


Pat, I have to tell you, honest to anything, the one with Ava, peaking her little head out of the purse, when hubby and I were shopping for onesies for Ana, honest to anything, there was a stuffed Maltese, it was AVA!!!! Honest!!!! Hubby get telling me to get it, but I was so concentrating on what I was doing, I didn't get it, darn I should have!!!! It was so cute.

And the shot of Cosy laying down, no way, that is for sure a wind up baby!!!!!!

All my pics of Mia and Leo as babies, are on my computer that crashed, I have a couple of them. I have to get them. I miss those pics.

*Baby Ana*

























*Little Leo*








*My sweet sweet sweet baby girl Kara (RIP)*









*Baby Ana*


----------



## RudyRoo

OHHH I just love when this thread gets revived!!! It never gets old.


----------



## Sylie

RudyRoo said:


> OHHH I just love when this thread gets revived!!! It never gets old.


I actually look at every post again. I love them all...even my own...lol. But every time it gets revived there are several wonderful new additions. There is no such thing as too much cuteness.


----------



## reanut1379

Here's one of little Sophie. I love this thread :heart:


----------



## allheart

Sylie said:


> I actually look at every post again. I love them all...even my own...lol. But every time it gets revived there are several wonderful new additions. There is no such thing as too much cuteness.


 
Slyvia best thread ever :chili::chili:


----------



## TLR

This is Ben the first week we got him
http://i700.photobucket.com/albums/ww1/tlr0303/7207f9aa.jpg


----------



## Sylie

TLR said:


> This is Ben the first week we got him
> http://i700.photobucket.com/albums/ww1/tlr0303/7207f9aa.jpg


Oh baby is so cute. I think if you hit the direct link box in photobucket it would post straight to the thread. Ben is most certainly a star.


----------



## TLR

Ok, now I got it...posting from iPad


----------



## =supermanskivvies=

Awwww this thread is so full of cute. Here's my little stuffed animal...


----------



## BentleyzMom

Maybe not wind-up toy like, but definetly two of my most favorite pictures of my boy.


----------



## Amandasc88

My baby girl Albi!!!:wub:


----------



## Missy Magoo

Missy girl when she was a baby


----------



## frankie

here some of my girls that i think they are like toy 

they are coco black toy pooodle.

cupie doll shih tzu 

and emily a yorkie.


----------



## frankie

ooop

sorry 

here they are


----------



## hoaloha

This thread is hands-down one of my favorite!!!! I want to comment on EVERY pic! ::swoon:: cuteness to the MAX!

I hope these qualify as "wind-up toy" worthy? :innocent: He is 8 months old in these pics 

Yesterday, after our walk around the neighborhood! Happy Obi! He's a little man with his "chest hair" poking over the harness.. heehee...









and one that I've posted before- After his first haircut...


----------



## Katkoota

AWWWWWWWWWH @new photos in the thread :wub: Love them all in this thread of cuteness :wub2:


----------



## Katkoota

They call me Biscuit. I'm not a maltese, but can be your stuffed toy! 









Crystal woofs: "Iz Toy too"


----------



## hoaloha

hoaloha said:


> This thread is hands-down one of my favorite!!!! I want to comment on EVERY pic! ::swoon:: cuteness to the MAX!
> 
> I hope these qualify as "wind-up toy" worthy? :innocent: He is 10 months old in these pics
> 
> Yesterday, after our walk around the neighborhood! Happy Obi! He's a little man with his "chest hair" poking over the harness.. heehee...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and one that I've posted before- After his first haircut...


Oops! Typo corrected- he is almost 10 months old in these pics!


----------



## cynthia's

These are so cute! Great idea!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Okay, here is a picture of my Snowball Pie ... right before we brought him home with us. The photo was taken by me at Shirley White Dangerfield's home. I think he looked like a little doll. :wub: Although I still think he looks like a little doll. :wub:


----------



## The A Team

There should be a warning on this thread...I just missed 20 minutes of work looking through the pictures again.....:w00t::w00t:....too busy to take the time but they were too good to not look.


----------



## pippersmom

Pipper at 3 months old.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Well, these are two pictures ... one of which Snowball's Auntie Kerry said she thought Snowball looked like a stuffling (my word for a stuffed toy) ... but, I forget which one of these photos she was referring to ...


----------



## Sylie

Marie he looks like a stuffling in both pictures. Thanks for posting those cuties. I can't say as I have seen Snowball as a puppy before today.


----------



## allheart

One more for you my dear friend  Keeping you busy  xoxoxoxo


----------



## allheart

Ohhhhhhhhhh I'm sorry, just found 2 more. Little Ana. The first one is her first little romp in the yard.

Oh my dear Slyvia, you don't have to use all of mine. Honest, but you can  Love you.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Sylie said:


> Marie he looks like a stuffling in both pictures. Thanks for posting those cuties. I can't say as I have seen Snowball as a puppy before today.


Sylvia, I am finding more puppy pictures. I have so many. And, being Snowball's Mommy ... well, it's hard to pick a favorite. Not that I'm prejudice or anything. :HistericalSmiley:

Here's another favorite ... taken after his very first grooming.


----------



## allheart

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Sylvia, I am finding more puppy pictures. I have so many. And, being Snowball's Mommy ... well, it's hard to pick a favorite. Not that I'm prejudice or anything. :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Here's another favorite ... taken after his very first grooming.


Awww bless his heart, what a doll. Oh I don't blame you :wub:


----------



## sdubose

OMG These are the cutest pics. I couldn't resist a post or two of Abbigail. She was about 5 months I think.


----------



## Sylie

The cuteness continue. I hope that you all understand that posting from now on implies permission to use the picture in my album for the rescue raffle.


----------



## allheart

Sylie said:


> The cuteness continue. I hope that you all understand that posting from now on implies permission to use the picture in my album for the rescue raffle.


 
Understood :thumbsup:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Sylie said:


> The cuteness continue. I hope that you all understand that posting from now on implies permission to use the picture in my album for the rescue raffle.


It's all your fault, Sylvia. Now, we're sending more pictures! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

I already replied to Lynn's PM ... giving permission that you can use any of my pictures on this thread. And, I already told you that it's okay to use Snowball's pictures.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Yep - more pictures. Here's mine of Lacie.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Lacie's Mom said:


> Yep - more pictures. Here's mine of Lacie.


I'm loving looking at all of the new pictures ... and, the older ones again, too!

Lynn, Lacie does look like an adorable little stuffling in that picture! Adorable!:wub::wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Lacie was next to one of Jerry's shoes and he only wore a 9 1/2 mens -- so you can tell how tiny she was. This was about a week after I brought her home. It's hard to believe, but she will be 8 at the end of October. Where has the time gone? She's still my HEART dog.


----------



## Sylie

That is the first time I have seen beautiful Lacy as a puppy. Every one of us has the memory of the first day with our fluffs carved into our memories...I can still feel MiMi's head pressed against my neck the moment she became my HEART dog...five minutes after I brought her into our home. This is a heartwarming and happy thread, because we have shared our most beloved memories of our precious babies. Looking at a puppy always makes me happy.

Those darn little white angels are simply the best...each and every one of them.


----------



## allheart

Sylie said:


> That is the first time I have seen beautiful Lacy as a puppy. Every one of us has the memory of the first day with our fluffs carved into our memories...I can still feel MiMi's head pressed against my neck the moment she became my HEART dog...five minutes after I brought her into our home. This is a heartwarming and happy thread, because we have shared our most beloved memories of our precious babies. Looking at a puppy always makes me happy.
> 
> Those darn little white angels are simply the best...each and every one of them.


 
Sylvia, you could not have said it any better. So true. :wub:


----------



## Madison's Mom

These are all so precious!!!! Here's some of my crew:

Madison





























Axel



















Paxton










Thanks for indulging me. I love these little sweethearts!


----------



## lmillette

This is by far the best thread EVER!!! I just love looking through every post!! Such precious babies!! Here are a few of my wind-up toy!! The second picture isn't the greatest quality but he looks like such a stuffed toy! The last picture isn't really a wind-up toy pic but thought it was super cute!! That was when Opey was home the first few days.


----------



## Furbabies mom

Here's scrawny little Hardy...


----------



## lmillette

Furbabies mom said:


> Here's scrawny little Hardy...


Awe!! Hardy looks so cute!! :wub:


----------



## bailey02

Heres one or two or three of Bailey...lol


----------



## mysugarbears

Some of my favorite pics of my kids.

Noelle with her beautiful smile. 










I think Chloe looks like a stuffed toy here. 









The only decent pic of Reese and she's with Kelly.









Favorite pic of my main man. 









This shows Kelly's attitude.


----------



## CheriS

Everyone's little wind up "toys" are so adorable! This was my favorite "toy" pic of Harlow...her first Christmas.


----------



## socalyte

I don't think there is one of Pippa here since the original thread was before I had her:


----------



## socalyte

Pippa and Cozette together:


----------



## Katkoota

loving all the new photos :wub:


----------



## Summergirl73

Love the photos....what a great idea!!! Here are a couple of my favorite Lady Bella photos  .








"Helping" Mommy design her new Diva bed (by stealing the screwdriver! lol) :thumbsup: .​


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Summergirl73 said:


> Love the photos....what a great idea!!! Here are a couple of my favorite Lady Bella photos  .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Helping" Mommy design her new Diva bed (by stealing the screwdriver! lol) :thumbsup: .​


Bella looks like a snow white teddy bear looking out the window for Santa!! What an adorable little doll fluff baby!!:wub::wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

socalyte said:


> Pippa and Cozette together:


I just love this picture!! I love Malt's and angels! :wub::wub:


----------



## sdubose

Got to work this morning and it was do this, do that, have you taken care of this, all before my first cup of coffe:angry:. Then I thought .....toy dog thread.......:biggrin:, Made it all better...


----------



## Sylie

This thread just keeps getting better and better. I am not going to comment on each new picture, because I don't want to take up space in the thread. But every single new addition is just beyond adorable. Thank you all for sharing the great pictures of your little toy dogs.


----------



## Snowbody

Here's Tyler looking to me like a stuffed toy...


----------



## Furbabies mom

Snowbody said:


> Here's Tyler looking to me like a stuffed toy...


How cute!! On that satin stripe I love it!!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Snowbody said:


> Here's Tyler looking to me like a stuffed toy...


Oh, WOW!!! He sure does look like a stuffed toy!!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Poppi is holding Snowball right before getting out of the car to go for Snowball's *walkie*.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

OMG -- I do love all the pictures. 

Glenda -- I don't remember seeing the ones of Madison and Axel as babies -- but who can forget the one of Paxton when you first got him. All 3 are adorable.

Debbie -- I don't think I've seen the one of Chloe as a puppy before. What a cutie.

Marie -- I love the one of Poppi holding Snowball before his walkie.

Sue -- No wonder Tyler is such good friends with Secret -- neither of them ever stop sticking their tongues out. LOL

Here's on of Secret when I first go her.


----------



## allheart

Lacie's Mom said:


> OMG -- I do love all the pictures.
> 
> Glenda -- I don't remember seeing the ones of Madison and Axel as babies -- but who can forget the one of Paxton when you first got him. All 3 are adorable.
> 
> Debbie -- I don't think I've seen the one of Chloe as a puppy before. What a cutie.
> 
> Marie -- I love the one of Poppi holding Snowball before his walkie.
> 
> Sue -- No wonder Tyler is such good friends with Secret -- neither of them ever stop sticking their tongues out. LOL
> 
> Here's on of Secret when I first go her.


 
Oh that picture is Secret is just magical.

Oh gosh, like Sylvia, I could comment on all the adorable stuffies . Best most wonderful thread.

Just precious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SammieMom

My little stuffed animals, Sammie :wub: and Penny. :wub: I like the one after the groomer too.


----------



## SammieMom

Snowbody said:


> Here's Tyler looking to me like a stuffed toy...


OMG, Tyler looks JUST like a stuffed animal. :wub: that picture is something!


----------



## lmillette

Snowbody said:


> Here's Tyler looking to me like a stuffed toy...


Everytime I see this pic as your avatar I think "he just doesn't look real!" I just love this pic so much! :wub:



Lacie's Mom said:


> Here's on of Secret when I first go her.


Lynn, I see Ava in this picture so much!!! What a precious girl!! :wub:


----------



## lmillette

CheriS said:


> Everyone's little wind up "toys" are so adorable! This was my favorite "toy" pic of Harlow...her first Christmas.


Oh Chreri!! I just love this picture of this sweet angel Harlow. :wub: She sure does look like a wind-up toy.


----------



## Johita

Sylie, you can use any pic of Aolani that I have posted on SM. I usually resize the pic when I post on here so if you need a bigger/better resolution for one let me know and I will see if I have it.


----------



## SammieMom

edelweiss said:


> An earlier photo of the wind up dancing bear--Kitzel!


Sandi
That picture of Kitzel looks just like a teddy bear that's dancing. I had to check to make sure it was really Kitzel.
My pictures i posted don't look like toys, but we're some favorites.


----------



## Summergirl73

Sylvia ~ you may have to mass produce a book with all of these photos. Talk about a fundraiser ... I'll take 900 copies lol  .


----------



## mom2bijou

How did I miss this?! I have wind up toys too! 2 of them!!!!
My two wind up toys posing together.....









Ballerina wind up toy...









And a Benny puppy wind up toy...


----------



## furbabymama

Adorable babies! Here is Obi requested 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sylie

furbabymama said:


> Adorable babies! Here is Obi requested
> View attachment 177202
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Obi most certainly looks like a perfect toy...but so much better, because he is a living breathing pup, who gives and receives so much love.


----------



## socalyte

Oh my goodness-- Obi is precious! He truly does look like a toy, what a cutie pie!


----------



## sherry

Here's Sissy looking like a toy!


----------



## kilodzul

Aww it's the best and the most cute thread ever! I could stay here forever.

"Can I be a toy too?" Cashmere asks.
Yes, baby, you could if you'd stand still long enough to take a photo... but anyway:
1. too cute Cashmere at 11 weeks








2 too cute Cashmere today, at almost 7 months:


----------



## Furbabies mom

Dewey's pic from his breeder









When we first got Dewey


----------



## maltese manica

sherry said:


> View attachment 177234
> Here's Sissy looking like a toy!


 
No Sherry...................... Sissy looks like a perfect doll!!!!! :wub:


----------



## puppydoll

*Carley, the wind-up toy*







:wub::wub::wub: Momma wubs you Carley Rose!!


----------



## puppydoll

Furbabies mom said:


> Dewey's pic from his breeder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When we first got Dewey


There is my little Dewey!!:wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Sylie

Thanks for posting. This thread will live in posterity, and really needed your contribution of the super adorable Carley Rose...wind-up toy dog.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

I was traveling then and missed the whole thread:angry: oh my gosh I love all the pictures:wub: Sylvia GREAT thread, lets keep it going, I'm going to look for some pictures, come on everyone lets keep it going:chili:


----------



## Sylie

Matilda's mommy said:


> I was traveling then and missed the whole thread:angry: oh my gosh I love all the pictures:wub: Sylvia GREAT thread, lets keep it going, I'm going to look for some pictures, come on everyone lets keep it going:chili:
> 
> 
> thank you, Paula. This thread is precious beyond belief. And I can't help encouraging new comers to join in. I love this thread to pieces,


----------



## Matilda's mommy

I just had to add Matilda,:wub: Sylvia best thread ever:good post - perfect


----------



## Matilda's mommy

puppydoll said:


> View attachment 183042
> :wub::wub::wub: Momma wubs you Carley Rose!!



I have always loved Carley she does look like a wind up toy:wub:


----------



## Fluffdoll

My very own 2.5 lb, wind-up toy, Kimmy :wub:



And here she is even more "toy-like" as a baby, lol.


----------



## socalyte

Oh my goodness, Carley and Kimmy are too cute! I've always adored Carley Rose, she is totally adorable! And I'm not sure if I've seen much of Kimmy, but that face! She is just as precious as she can be! I think I'm getting puppy fever again. I also just saw Dewey's picture in this thread-- while I've always favored girls, many of the boys here are just too cute for words-- Dewey is definitely one of them! He looks like a total doll!

I know Cozette is in this thread, but I can't resist posting this: 









I don't think I've posted Pippa's picture in this thread, and this is one of my favorites:


----------



## socalyte

Oops, I just went back to look and yes, there are pics of Pippa in this thread. Sorry about that! I should have looked before I posted, and now it's too late to delete them!


----------



## Daphne'sMom

I hope you all keep these pics coming! So fun to see!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eiksaa

I love this thread! Such a mood uplifter. I have two recent pics of G&M sitting pretty looking like little toys -

















Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Sylie

OH yippee! Wonderful additions! 

Jackie, there is no reason why you shouldn't post more pictures. That new picture of Pippa is priceless.


----------



## Chardy

Ok we are added to this wonderful thread!!! 

Life is Good!!


----------



## Mallen600

Our fluff monster


----------

